# Emotiva's nonannouncement of the UPA-500 and XPA-7 amplifiers



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

UPA-500 has a placeholder on their site and is discussed in their forum, apparently its also mentioned in their podcast on April 27th but trying to listen just made my firefox crash so..... :blink:

Heres the place-holder for the UPA-500:

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/upa500

Also an interesting quote from Dan (Emotiva owner) on the UPA-500



> Hi all,
> You should know us better by now. The new Ultra Series amps are designed from the ground up to be great performers at GREAT prices!
> 
> The problem with the old models was not quality or reliability.... they were just too expensive to build and too much like X series. We couldn't continue losing money on them.
> ...


What I find more exciting is the XPA-7 in the works!

Apparently the XPA-7 is coming soon, as well, but no place-holder on their site for it (yet). Here's what Dan had to say:



> You know it's a coming.... XPA-7.... 7x200 RMS, all channels driven. Soon.
> 
> 4RU tall.
> 
> ...


Sweet indeed! Im surprised these two unofficial amp announcements have eluded us here at Home Theater Shack for over a week!:unbelievable:


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

The news is not even 48 hours old as Dan Laufman mentioned it on the Emotiva Lounge early evening on Friday. He has been giving bits of new product info over the last week or so, but the XPA-7 came out of nowhere on Friday. Stay tuned for more.


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

The UPA-1's were a great product at a great price. What a great way to get into mono blocks. I really wish I had bought some. I wonder what will happen on the used market.


----------



## ls1_sounds (Dec 14, 2010)

The UPA-500 looks very interesting to me at that price! I wonder if they will make a UPA-700? I am also interested in seeing a comparison in output power vs. popular receivers rated for the same 100 wpc; all channels driven, from 20 Hz - 20 kHz.

This could be a great amp for running surround channels, with a more powerful XPA running the fronts.


----------

